
Collection of the good that we have seen from police in recent days - h3cate
https://thishastostopnow.com/good
======
h3cate
I know that I posted yesterday about this site but there were a lot of people
asking to see the good that has been recorded over the last few days even
though these are some of the darkest days that we have seen in a long time.

Please watch these heros working WITH communities and continue to upload more
examples of the people that we should be looking up to. Despite all of the bad
we are shown, there is still good in this world.

------
mrlonglong
That's just like putting lipstick on a pig.

